
Ask HN: On how many topics should a good developer focus? - colobas
I&#x27;m currently finishing my MSc in Electrical and Computer Engineering and there are many topics that excite me. However, I feel like some of them are too unrelated for me to specialize in both, like ML and OSdev, for instance. On how many of these &quot;unrelated subjects&quot; should one concentrate and focus on being good at? Any strategies or advice to filter the topics you should hang on to and the ones you should leave behind?
======
w_t_payne
Take a macro view and guess what's going to be "big" at about the same time as
you are applying for your second or third job. Your first job will get you in
the door -- but your second or third job will be as you are transitioning from
junior to mid-level roles, and you want to be in a good strategic position to
move to a growth area at that stage, which will open the door to a management
position and a career beyond the "shop floor" \-- _if_ that's the direction
you want to take.

------
herbst
2

~~~
colobas
Any thoughts on the second question?

~~~
herbst
Honestly you are the first i see to worry about this. Usually these things
come (and change) naturally as you use them. :)

